# the darkness is coming - best commuting light?



## sprocket47 (May 12, 2010)

I'm sure many don't want to admit it but it won't be long before the lights will have to come out for commuters. I left the house at 530am the other day and I was already surprised how dark it was. I've made it the past few years with really lame lights and I'm determined to push as far into the winter season as I can this year (until too much snow sticks) but I'll need a better light to be seen and to see. I ride 11 miles each way 3-5 days per week.

I've looked at the minewt or the minewt.x2 . Quality lights are expensive! I have an old model Nite Rider with a bottle style battery but I haven't had a charger for it for years and they want around $80 for a charger and adapter. Totally not worth it, especially since I don't even know if the battery will hold a charge.

What do you use. Also: do you prefer handlebar or helmet mount?


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

MagicShine. 

GeoManGear.com

Compare with the Lupine Tesla:
http://www.lupine.de/web/en/products/lightheads/tesla/

Done. Next question.


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

zriggle said:


> MagicShine.
> 
> GeoManGear.com
> 
> ...


Great customer service as well. My battery died last Thursday. I was technically outside of warranty, but I wanted to ask and make sure it was a battery problem and not a charger problem. The result: It was the battery, and then asked me for my address to send a new battery :thumbsup:. They even sent it to me before I sent the old battery back, which was really nice. 
The new kits come with the cylindrical battery, which feels much more secure than the old battery pouch and is also waterproof. 

Perhaps the MagicShine isn't as reliable as the really expensive lights, but I'd definitely buy from them again.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have had many lights over the years. I'm really happy with my Baja Designs Strykr ~$290 now.
*LED
*52 Lux (extremely high measurement for its 700 lumen rating)
*One Beam
*Multi lighting levels and flash
*Small Battery that last long (I'm use to big water bottle or top tube straped batteries.)
*Bomb proof (my old Marwi Night Pro HID bulb failed from shock and it was >$100 to replace)









https://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/baja-designs-stryker-bike-light-pro-review/

After seeing Francois Light Shoot-out I bought the MagicShine for my Cousin on his Mormon Mission. I have yet to hear anything bad.

Unless you already have a handle bar mount, never use a head lamp alone for commuting. The hight of the head light is much higher than most vehicles and other road users get confused what the light is. "Is it a street light". I have noticed this while observing head light using bike commuters.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got a Magicshine and a Fenix LD20 flashlight. The MS will give you the best bang for the buck in terms of brightness. The Fenix is a great low-cost, light-weight alternative if you are a minimalist. I've been using the Fenix exclusively over the summer since I'm using the light to be seen rather than to see; it will last all week on 2 AA rechargeable batteries. Once the morning commutes start getting dark again (which will be soon), I'll put the Magicshine back on my bike as it is brighter.


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a Lupine Wilma, I picked up second hand about 2 years ago. I commute every day (Mon - Fri), 26km one way. Absolutely flawless performance, rain, hail, smooth road, rough road, bike track whatever. I don't use it in summer, as light not an issue. Barely need to use on high power, as low is sufficient, and at worst need to recharge every 1.5 weeks.
My brother in law picked up the MagicShine at the beginning of this winter season (Aust). His a newbie to riding. Every so often we cross paths on the track to and from work, and I was really impressed with this light. Definitely more than enough light for commuting, good pattern, and survived the occasional down pours no problem. In terms of bang for buck IMO for general commuting purposes the MagicShine is the way to go. I love my Lupine, but its not cheap, and the MagicShine does a great job.
I have my light mounted on the bar. Just easier for me.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Dinotte*

I love my Dinotte lights. I have 600L and 200L headlights, and 400R and 140R taillights. The lithium ion batteries are all interchangeable. You can find comparable headlights, but the taillights are absolutely incredible. I get comments from drivers at least once a week telling me how bright they are and how they could see me a mile back, and thought I was a cop.

Dinotte also has fantastic customer service. They sell directly from their website, and you'll have your order in a couple of days by US Mail. Spare parts, replacements, and extra mounts and cables are readily available, too.

They have even brighter headlights out now, 800L and 1200L, too, if you need even more; you'll just trade off for less run time.

My only complaint is that after about 3 years of daily use, the 4 cell lithium batteries lost over half their run time, and one went dead completely. But, they are only $70 to replace, a lot less than many brands. I have 7 of them, for 24+ hour events. I use the newer ones with full capacity for the headlight, and the older ones for the taillight, which draws a lot less power.

http://store.dinottelighting.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=dinotte&StoreType=BtoC&Count1=701793849&Count2=618934273


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

zriggle said:


> MagicShine.
> 
> GeoManGear.com
> 
> ...



^^^^ This!!! I've had one for well over a year. Fantastic light! I keep hearing great things about the customer service, but I haven't had to use it. Hopefully, I never will. And at $85 (or something like that), you can't beat it with a stick. The blinkie mode is great for riding at twilight with a lot of other lights around (cars, buildings, street lights)


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Another vote for MagicShine. I have two on the bars. Very bright, light weight and smartly designed. I use a Fenix LD20 on my helmet. Invisible weight, no cords, and quickly removable and more of a spot beam suitable for your head.

On a recent midnight century group ride, the inevitable light comparisons started and I purposely held back while all the other contestants showed their high-dollar setups, then when it was my turn, my MagicShines blew everything else completely out of the water in terms of brightness, throw and pure light power. It was a total joke to even compare. No offense to others here, but the Dinotte guy on the ride commented that he needed a new battery and wasn't going to invest any more in that system, he said he'd just get a MagicShine or two instead.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been using DiNotte for a few years. I'm happy.

If I were buying now - I'd get a MagicShine headlight and a DiNotte tail light.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

+1 for dinotte tail lights. . . .and mine run on off-the-shelf rechargeable AA's . . .easy to carry a spare set but haven't needed it. . .. and like others have said, awesome bright. . .


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I've done well with high-powered flashlights.

Now, though, I've got a generator hub and light ... _sweet!_


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

MagicShine - I don't know why you'd consider anything else. Get the Racer's Special and add the taillight which will work off the same battery. I get 5 hours easy using both the MS and the taillight on high - probably more, but I always turn it off before completing my test.

Seriously - lots of lot, good build, super cheap, and Geoman will respond to your emails quickly and pleasantly.


----------



## greggJ (Jun 30, 2006)

I use a Cygolite Million 200. It clips on the handlebar (where I have mine) or helmet. It weighs 130 grams total, including the easily replaceable internal lithium battery. You recharge it with a USB cable, either at work from your computer, or using the charger that comes with it. It puts out 200 lumens of bright white light, and works great for me on the dark unlit roads on which I commute (I live in a rural area). I have never outrun the beam, even on fast downhills. Last time I looked on Amazon they were $109.

It runs about 3 hours on high, and 6 on low, and a warning light comes on when you've got about 30 minutes left of light. Because the battery is lithium though, you can recharge it any time with no ill effects. 

Because it is so small and light, when I use my bike for shopping, I just unclip it and drop it in my pocket and don't have to worry about it getting stolen when I'm in the store. Same thing when I leave my bike locked up outside the movie theater, restaurant, bar, etc. at night. For my lifestyle, being able to take the light off and leave my bike locked up some place is very important to me, so this feature was key in my decision. 

I have another handlebar mount on my other bike so I just need one light for both my bikes. I checked Cygolite's site and I see they have just come out with an upgraded version they call the Epilion. I'd give this light serious consideration if you want a light for commuting.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Pasted from another thread in NorCal*

This is my commuting setup:
Offense: MagicShine GMG 900, $90. Nothing matches it for lumens/dollar. 5 mode with High, Med, Low, SOS and strobe.
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?...roducts_id=180

Defense: Radbot 1000 by Portland Design Works. $32. Single 1w led with 3 modes plus one reflector. I thought it made more sense to have one strong led than a several weak ones that flash. The reflector provides a lot of bounce back of light as well. They also make some cool gear like bamboo handled pumps, nice looking wood racks and leather grips.
http://www.ridepdw.com/goods/lights/radbot-1000


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have the small Dinotte, the one from a few years back, 120 lumen I believe and runs on 4 AA batteries. I use it mostly for mountain biking but sometimes for running around town. It's a great product.

But I plan to buy a new light this fall and Magicshine is at the top of my list.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

greggJ said:


> I use a Cygolite Million 200.


+1

I'm done with remote batteries and cables. The super bright, all-in-one, li-ion, clip-ons are where its at for me. The blinking mode on the Cygo is a traffic-stopper. 

NiteRider has also changed their MiNewt to cordless. Hope to pick one up cheap at Interbike :thumbsup:


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I got the Magicshine based on this thread. I made the mistake of looking directly at it momentarily and all I could see was a fadded circle for the next couple of minutes. It is BRIGHT. Haven't used it outside yet. I did leave it on awhile indoors and it does get kinda toasty (instructions say wind will cool it).


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Planet Bike Blaze 2w LED head and Superflash tail. Or, when it gets real dark I bust out the Nightsun XC dual beam 10w/35w and then have cars flash their high beams at me. Just ordered a new NiMh 13.2v battery setup for it to replace the aging NiCad battery.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

dwgranda said:


> I got the Magicshine based on this thread. I made the mistake of looking directly at it momentarily and all I could see was a fadded circle for the next couple of minutes. It is BRIGHT. Haven't used it outside yet. I did leave it on awhile indoors and it does get kinda toasty (instructions say wind will cool it).



:thumbsup: 
Let us know how it works for you. I have not looked at the RBR reviews yet.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Magicshine. 

Or this.

$20. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39359


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

mrbubbles said:


> Magicshine.
> 
> Or this.
> 
> $20. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39359


FOR Commuting, you don't want to mess around with wimpy light output. I would put the Magicshine at the bare minimum for serious commuting.

Don't go by claimed light output go by what is measured by Francois here (could not find the UltraFire)


This thread mentions the UltraFire. I would not do it.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=619347&highlight=ultrafire


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Killroy said:


> FOR Commuting, you don't want to mess around with wimpy light output. I would put the Magicshine at the bare minimum for serious commuting.
> 
> Don't go by claimed light output go by what is measured by Francois here (could not find the UltraFire)
> 
> ...


For commuting, that light is fine. I have it, it's comparable to Magic Shine. 

See beamshot photos of various mce/p7 flashlights and high end lights here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=485574

For the price, flashlight is the best for price per lumen.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been shilling the MagicShine for some time now. So ridiculously cheap and they've been perfectly reliable for me (I bought two setups, and they were still cheaper than 1x anything else comparable).


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am looking for a rechargable tailight that is light enough and compact (light/battery) to mount to my helmet, I have found that the higher I can mount the light the better the cars see me. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

masfish1967 said:


> I am looking for a rechargable tailight that is light enough and compact (light/battery) to mount to my helmet, I have found that the higher I can mount the light the better the cars see me. Anybody got any suggestions?


I think different: When you go higher than a standard car tail light, then its confusing to identify. 

"Is that a red flashing street light?"


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a Night Rider Minewt. It's very bright, battery lasts 2.5 hrs on full power, it's small & light even when the battery is included. I've had mine for a few years & like it a lot. There are 2 versions, one can be recharged via a USB port on your computer. I DO NOT recommend this one. Get the regular one with the smart charger that comes with it. The smart charger version light output is much, much stronger than the USB model.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Mr. Versatile said:


> There are 2 versions, one can be recharged via a USB port on your computer. I DO NOT recommend this one. Get the regular one with the smart charger that comes with it. The smart charger version light output is much, much stronger than the USB model.


You have tested them both? Are you talking about the 250? It is described as one version with two charging methods.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I have a Night Rider Minewt. It's very bright, battery lasts 2.5 hrs on full power, it's small & light even when the battery is included. I've had mine for a few years & like it a lot. There are 2 versions, one can be recharged via a USB port on your computer. I DO NOT recommend this one. Get the regular one with the smart charger that comes with it. The smart charger version light output is much, much stronger than the USB model.


Fancios did not think the Minewt had enough light in the MTBR light shootout:



> Strengths:
> Incredibly light head and battery
> Good beam pattern
> Good value
> ...


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for posting reviews on the Magic Shine light.

I ordered one. It was promptly delivered.

The light and battery were super easy to attach to my bike.

The brightness on the high setting is great!

I only have small AA cell battery lights to compare to, but I can't see any light being twice as good as this for twice the money...especially for one hour training rides on decent paved roads.

Thanks again for taking the time to share your experiences with this light.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

Night Rider MiNewt x2 on bars, Fenix LD20 on helmet, Dinotte 140 tail. . .


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I am going to use a generator and still need to buy a light. I was planning to get the Supernova e3 but it looks like there is a new version that no US dealers seem to have:

http://www.supernova-lights.com/en/products/e3pro.html

Now rated at 370 lumen.

Anyone have any idea when we can expect these to be available?

I would ideally like to find a way to usa a fork mount that works with caliper brakes too.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Baja Designs Stryker









MiNewt.X2


----------



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

Dinotte 300R
Cygolite Trion 600
Nice wireless long lasting ( for my rides ) lights.
Day and night. Nothing helps with a texting driver.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*me as well*



mad max said:


> Thanks to everyone for posting reviews on the Magic Shine light.
> 
> I ordered one. It was promptly delivered.
> 
> ...



guy in my club got a bulk discount
got the 900 and may buy another
bright and cheap
love the SOS Function


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I have a Night Rider Minewt. It's very bright, battery lasts 2.5 hrs on full power, it's small & light even when the battery is included. I've had mine for a few years & like it a lot. There are 2 versions, one can be recharged via a USB port on your computer. I DO NOT recommend this one. Get the regular one with the smart charger that comes with it. The smart charger version light output is much, much stronger than the USB model.



I have the... NiteRider MiNewt.250 Cordless Bike Light (the same one Art853 put a link too) and it works good for me... It is not small though on the handlebars, but with no battery pack to worry about it is nice... so far the mount has held well and I have the wider carbon bars, easy to get on and off, you can charge either usb or wall a/c.. it also comes with a helment mount, but haven't tried that yet.


----------

